# Pregnancy and my meds



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Hello All!Will I still be able to take my modulon and effexor (anti-anxiety) once I become pregnant?? I'm scared to go off either of them!Anyone else been in a similar predicament?Thanks!


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi,I am in a similar situation. Ideally, you would not be on anything BUT if that is not possible than there are certain medications that are OK to take if you are being followed closely by a physician.I went to a hi-risk obgyn a month ago who said it was OK for me to stay on a low-dose of imipramine (a tricyclic antidepressant) if I got pregnant because recent studies indicated it was not harmful to the fetus and without it I would probably be too sick with constant D to support a pregnancy.So I would check with your GI, a hi-risk OBGYN, and also do your own medical research (you can find a lot of information right on the internet). Good luck!


----------



## WOWSLP (Jul 13, 2000)

Scrapiron, I'm presently six months pregnant. I have been taking Paxil for five years for panic attacks. This pregnancy wasn't planned so I didn't get a chance to go off my meds. Went to a specialist immediately after finding out that I was prego because I was really concerned about the meds and the effect on my baby. He has left me on the meds during my pregnancy due to the fact that going off may cause too many changes to my body.Studies have shown that antidepressants such as Paxil or Prozac don't have any effect on an unborn child. I can't breastfeed while on it which is no loss to me as I would have not chosen to breastfeed anyway. So check with your gyno about your meds before you become prego.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I am at 35 weeks and have been on Remeron for 1.5 years. You have to talk to your doc and specialist and pray to make your own decision as the right thing to do - it is not an easy decisioon trust me and my husband and I almost got a divorce over it!! I wish you well.


----------

